# Razr Mods



## atcjeff (Sep 22, 2011)

I just rooted my Razr and am running rooted, stock 6.12.173. I want to change my notifacation pulldown shade and carrier text. Rom Toolbox used to have a feture to change the carrier text but I do not see that option there anymore. Any recomendations on doing this without installing a custom rom?


----------



## r.iqbal87 (Sep 16, 2011)

where did you find 6.12.173 from? I thought only 172 was leaked? if you pulled it after downloading from your cache, could you post or pm me?

and we are talking about CDMA razr, right?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## r.iqbal87 (Sep 16, 2011)

disregard my request. I just saw a post with what I asked for, sorry.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

